
Clones: If Apple doesn’t want to innovate the desktop Mac, it should let others - evo_9
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/17/apples-future-in-the-desktop-computer-business/
======
orionblastar
I remember the last time Apple had Mac clones. The Mac clones cost less than
Apple's Macs and Apple shut it down. Power Computing used PC parts to make
their Mac Clones like IDE drives instead of SCSI drives, etc.

There is a Mod-Book project to take Apple Macbooks and upgrade them with touch
screens etc. [http://blastar.in/wordpress/2016/10/12/kickstarter-mod-
book-...](http://blastar.in/wordpress/2016/10/12/kickstarter-mod-book-modifed-
macbook-touch-screen/)

If I was Tim Cook, I'd have Apple make ATX motherboards with Mac BIOS and
upgradeable slots and CPU socket and sell them to Mac Clone makers. So they
can put in a graphic card and other stuff. Have Apple control the quality of
the motherboard and let the cloner add the other parts to make it a full
computer.

------
ScottBurson
I've found myself thinking this too. I wouldn't suggest they license macOS to
all and sundry, but they could work with one or two carefully selected
hardware vendors to fill a couple of lower-volume niches: workstations, and
workstation-class laptops.

------
koga-ninja
Some people can afford Rolls and they pay extra for Finish and quality. The
Mac Pro is such a device. I Personally don't think you can farm it out and get
the Same results.

Competition at the high end of the graphics market is bad since the Amiga went
off the market. The Amiga Embarrassed Apple to try harder, but now what.

I personally need a PC because I am studying to be a Trader. I would love to
own a Mac Pro and work on this Machine.

